# Canadian Air and Space Museum closure - Please help!



## Mike Cox (Jan 4, 2012)

The Canadian Air and Space Museum at historic Downsview is threatened with closure and eviction!
The museum is on the former site of the De Havilland factory, where Mosquito aircraft were assembled during the war years, - the aircraft playing a vital role in the outcome of the Second World War. The Museum plays a vital role in representing the airmen's heroism and sacrifice at that time, and brings the heritage of the Canadian air industry to the attention of today's generation. 

Please help to avert the closure by doing one of the actions listed below:

Please fire a note off to federal ministers about the closing and future eviction of the Museum, - take a moment to learn the facts and then let the Canadian government reps know how you feel about it. [casmuseum.org] Our common bond is aviation history. Take a moment to make a difference in a cause that matters to you. You can send a single email to all of those noted below: 

Rona Ambrose 
Minister, Public Works and Government Services and Minister for the Status 
of Women 
Email: [email protected] 
Telephone: 613-996-9778 (Ottawa) 780-495-7705 (Edmonton) 

Mark Alder 
MP York Centre 
Email: [email protected] 
Telephone: 613-941-6339 (Ottawa) 416-638-3700 (Toronto) 

James Moore 
Minister of Canadian Heritage and Official Languages 
Email: [email protected] 
Telephone: 613-992-9650 

Steven Blaney 
Minister of Veterans Affairs 
Email: [email protected] 
Telephone: 613-992-7434 

Maria C. Augimeri 
Councillor, City of Toronto 
Ward 9 - York Centre 
Email: [email protected] 
Telephone: 416-392-4021 

Monte Kwinter 
Member of Provincial Parliament for York Centre 
Email: [email protected] 
Telephone: 416-630-0080 

Ian A. McDougall 
Chairman 
Canadian Air Space Museum 
Email: [email protected]

Thank you

Mike


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 4, 2012)

A valiant effort no doubt but why not try an amalgamate with the CWH 36 miles away or the RCAF Museum about in Trenton or even the CF forces school of aerospace trades in CFB Borden 45 miles away , this is Toronto we are talking about no one argued when they dragged the HMCS Haida to Hamilton no one spoke up when the Lanc was pulled of its pedestal on the Lakeshore and is now being restored elsewhere. I just don't want my taxes going on this particular venture


----------



## Marcel (Jan 4, 2012)

Ah another one we have the same problem with aviodrome. Good luck with your action.


----------



## Readie (Jan 4, 2012)

Mike Cox said:


> The Canadian Air and Space Museum at historic Downsview is threatened with closure and eviction!
> The museum is on the former site of the De Havilland factory, where Mosquito aircraft were assembled during the war years, - the aircraft playing a vital role in the outcome of the Second World War. The Museum plays a vital role in representing the airmen's heroism and sacrifice at that time, and brings the heritage of the Canadian air industry to the attention of today's generation.
> 
> Please help to avert the closure by doing one of the actions listed below:
> ...



Mike,
I'm happy to support you with emails as requested.
Its a sad day when aviation history is subject to cuts.
I'm sure that one day it'll be regretted.
John


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2012)

Can't help directly, but will do what I can in support.
But the big question is - how come 'councils', local,and national governments, in many parts of the 'Western' world, seem to have forgotten that the only reason these said d***wits are in power, with their 'cut everything, save money so it makes me look good and b*gg*r everyone else' policies, are because of the exhibits which remember and honour the valiant individuals who allowed these absolute F***ing waste of rations R soles to make their f***ing stupid decisions in the first place?!!
It would seem that the current generation of so called 'elders' (most of whom are still wet behind the ears) have had such an easy time since birth that they think they can do what _they_ want - not even having the basic realisition that their prededcessors gave them the opportunity to be the absolute R soles that they are!
A whole generation lost, and the on-going ramifications which ensued, should be forgotten, due to some little f***wit 30 year old, power mad, career building, pocket lining, budget meeting waste of rations?????
Find them and shoot the b*stards, wherever they are! 
Maybe then we might get back to 'normality', and be able to ignore all this b*ll*cks of such things as political correctness etc!!
Sorry for the rant - but this (current) world is _really_ p*ss*ng me off!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 4, 2012)

Its located at an ex airport of size located in a very populated area they need the lands for other uses , there is a promising museum about 30-40 miles north at the Canadian Forces Base School of aerospace engineering Tank Museum and air museum , go west about 35 miles and you have the Canadian Warbird Heritage(Lancaster , Lysander , Bolingbroke) about 100 east is the airbase at Trenton they have the Hudson and the Halifax how many museums do you want , I realize those are big miles to some of the non north american guys but its not to most of us . They had a lanc mounted on a pole but its now under restoration elsewhere and the HMCS Haida the the ship with the best combat record and it also left because they had no money for it .


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2012)

"... A valiant effort no doubt but why not try an amalgamate with the CWH *36 miles away *or the RCAF Museum about in Trenton or even the CF forces school of aerospace trades in CFB Borden *45 miles away *, this is Toronto we are talking about no one argued when they dragged the HMCS Haida to Hamilton no one spoke up when the Lanc was pulled of its pedestal on the Lakeshore and is now being restored elsewhere. *I just don't want my taxes going on this particular venture *

pb foot is correct, IMH(tax paying)O 

MM


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 5, 2012)

I think I read they want to put a hockey rink complex there. Bottom line, I can't see the museum surviving in its current location. While it's a shame that this would happen to the museum, really the only reason to protect it at its current location is because of the building itself it would seem. I don't disagree with Neil in that they should probably just amalgamate with Trenton. And to be perfectly honest I don't think they've done a great job of marketing themselves, as I had never heard of it until a couple commercials popped up saying it was in danger, and I've been to Toronto numerous times as I have family there. If I had heard of it I would have gone.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 6, 2012)

In my opinion, this museum would do well to amalgamate with another. I visited this museum last year and, while the collection is admirable, much if it was poorly displayed. It's featured exhibit is a full scale replica of the Avro Arrow. The pedestal Lanc that Neil mentioned is also there in pieces. There are plenty of museums in and around the area that could do justice to the artificacts housed there.

An interesting side note, and one that perhaps is the most unfortunate part of this story, is that the museum is housed in one of the original buildings that were part of the manufactuing complex that produced over 1000 DH Mosquitos.


----------



## Alte Hase (Jan 6, 2012)

It's always sad when funding cuts cause the closure of historical museums like this one.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 6, 2012)

There should be a plaque to the pilot that almost slid out on to the 401(Canadas busiest highway around 16lanes at this point) with the Tbird


----------

